# Gpsmap 188c



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

I purchased a boat it has a the 188c installed I have a echo 551 dv fishfinder I would like to add to boatto work off one transducer. Will it be doable and economical or should I pull all and start over with new technology. I will be trolling mostly central basin. I am not an electronics expert by any means but have installed units on my previous boats but only single units.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Terryc said:


> I purchased a boat it has a the 188c installed I have a echo 551 dv fishfinder I would like to add to boatto work off one transducer. Will it be doable and economical or should I pull all and start over with new technology. I will be trolling mostly central basin. I am not an electronics expert by any means but have installed units on my previous boats but only single units.


They operate on different frequencies, the 188 uses 50/200, the 551 uses 77/200. I don't think you can use 1 transducer for 2 units on the older garmin units.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

My Demeyes said:


> They operate on different frequencies, the 188 uses 50/200, the 551 uses 77/200. I don't think you can use 1 transducer for 2 units on the older garmin units.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply, could I run both transducers separated one port one starboard and not get interference.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe so


----------



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

My Demeyes said:


> I believe so


Thanks will give it a try and let u know hopefully next week.


----------



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

My Demeyes said:


> I believe so


Finally got it out today works great thanks My Demeyes


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

That's great, glad it worked out.


Terryc said:


> Finally got it out today works great thanks My Demeyes


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

